# How many fish will be eaten?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just bought 15 neon tetras for my 125g with 6 full grown angel fish. I didn't realize that the angel's mouths were quite so big. The neons are roughly 1 inch long and the body of the angels is roughly 5 inches, excluding fins. The angels are usually fed either ever day or every other day with flake food.

I put them in tonight and the angels seemed to follow them around. I couldn't help hearing the Jaws music in the back of my head.

How many if any do you think will be eaten by the end of the week?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't hold my breath! :croc: I don't think they have much of a chance. Sometimes if the neons are big and the angels are tiny and grow up with them they never learn that they are food. If not, then it's a gourmet treat!:hungry:


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

feed your angels more. That may help. I just put 12 cardinal tetras in my 125 gal with my discus, one of which is about 5"-6", not to mention the fire eel. It has been 3 days and I still have all 12.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I had 15 glowlight tetras in a tank with a 5" Green Terror (gold saum). For the first 3 weeks, everyone got a long. No deaths. I was pretty impressed.

I am down to 5 tetras as of this morning.

Woo hoo. Gold saum is certainly living up to its name.

Feeding will help.

Charlie


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope you're really heavily planted. Otherwise...I'd guess a couple might escape.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The 125g has been fully planted with sagittaria that has grown to 12 inches in some places. There are a few rocks and 3 large anubias plants, but not much other than that.

I hope for the best, but the pole seems to indicate the angels will win this round >.<

I'm almost afraid to check and see what has happened...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

aren't neon's a natural prey for angels?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure... are they?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well! In case anyone was interested, I went back to check on the neons today and lo and behold they are all gone.

I guess angels +1 neons - ehh...

What about adding cherry barbs to the tank? I can't remember but I have a feeling they like to nibble on plants when they are older...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Why not go for some harlequin rasbora or something that schools nicely?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is exactly what I'm after! A tight schooling, colorful fish. With more emphasis on tight schooling.

I'm trying to find fish for 1$/fish. The neons were that price. I wouldn't mind some rummy noses or harlequins but they are 2.99 each, which is a little too expensive to be getting large schools of 30+

Any ideas where to look for cheap tetras or other tightly schooling fish?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I can think of $1 fish, but then the tight schooling throws them out.

What about the black neon. I've had better luck with them than I have with regular neon


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

what about a larger schooling fish? smaller school but bigger fish might mean less fish food


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You should try again with 15 Exodon Tetras and see how things turn out. :twisted:


----------

